# What To Buy With $250?



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I've kind of been saving up some $$$'s as there is really nothing I want or need for the Outback or the Tundra right now. Then I started thinking about instead of something for "me", how about buying something for someone else? After all Christmas is fast approaching and it's a great time to think about helping others that may be less fortunate. I have an 8 year old son and my daughter is 11 ½. They are not wanting for anything, well maybe my son, he always *wants* more Legos!









One of our local news stations in Sacramento (KCRA, Channel 3) has been promoting an event they do every year called CHiP's for Kids. The California Highway Patrol is the major sponsor. Today, Friday December 5th, Channel 3 and the CHP set up a drive up toy drop off at Cal-Expo in Sacramento. They started taking unwrapped toys @ 4:30am. The toys are then distributed by both Channel 3 and the CHP to hospitalized and disadvantaged children through such organizations as: UC Davis Children's Hospital, Mercy Hospital, Shriner's Hospital, the Salvation Army, WEAVE, Head Start, Boys & Girls Club, Operation Rudolph and other community service organizations. So you can see with the size of that list, they need all the help they can get.

So last night I decided I would use all of my $250 to buy toys for this event. My first stop was JoAnn's in Roseville. They tend to sell a lot of Arts and Crafts. I wandered the aisles in their toy area and found some good deals and spent about one third of my money there. When I reached the register I explained what I was doing and the cashier authorized another 20% off of my entire purchase. How cool was that?







Right next door is a Toys R Us. I again wandered the aisles trying to get the most bang for my buck. They too were having sales and buy 2 get the 3rd one free type promotions. I spent the rest of my money there.

So today, I got up dark and early (3:30am), showered, dressed, ate breakfast and drove the 23 miles to the drop-off location. As I was within 1 mile of the off ramp, all the freeway traffic came to a complete stop. Several CHP cars went flying by and we just sat there for about 15 minutes. Finally traffic started moving again (I heard on the radio a little bit later that a person wouldn't pull over for the police but was finally apprehended on the side of the freeway and they had a weapon) and I was able to reach the donation spot. Apparently I was the first one there (4:45am) and I was able to drop off about 7 large bags of toys. The CHP officers helped unload the bags and I was briefly interviewed by Channel 3. That was kind of embarrassing.









It was a great feeling dropping off all those toys knowing that they would go to kids that otherwise may not have a very merry Christmas. I know what I brought was just a drop in the bucket, but everything counts.

So if you have the chance, please buy an extra toy or food item and donate it to your favorite charity. You'll be glad you did.

Happy Holiday's everyone!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BRAVO! Herb. BRAVO!

What a great way to celebrate the Christmas spirit!
You know... Maybe there's hope for us crazy humans after all!

Thank you,
PDX_Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Now _THAT_ made me smile!!! We all *think* we _need_ stuff .... while there are soooooo many who really do REALLY *need*.

BRAVO, Herb. THe Spirit of the Holidays really is alive and well !!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Awesome, that is the Christmas Spirit.

I work at a retirement community with well over 2000 elderly residents living here. This year for Christmas we are having a program called Stuff a Bus, where everyone including staff memebers will bring in non perishable food items to stuff the campus shuttle bus with , then we donate it to a food shelter. Almost full. We also collect toys and clothing for needy families in the area.

This giving does not just happen during the holidays, we do a food drive at least 4 times a year but not on the extent of the Stuff a Bus.

Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Even if its not money/toys...donate your time to a local shelter or school. You'll feel great for doing it.

Oh...great time to clean out the closest of old clothes too. Worn out...fallen from fashion for you, might be just what some other person needs for the winter to stay warm.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Even if its not money/toys...donate your time to a local shelter or school. You'll feel great for doing it.
> 
> Oh...great time to clean out the closest of old clothes too. Worn out...fallen from fashion for you, might be just what some other person needs for the winter to stay warm.


Agreed - especially for those that are really in need of the extra help and those that truly need a miracle!


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

That is what Christmas is all about, what a nice thing to do.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm glad I was able to help. I need to find a way to make it more consistent throughout the year. The other stories in this thread warm my heart too. Thanks back to all for donating your time, energy and money to help others in need.









I was checking up on the event (runs until 7pm tonight) through KCRA's web page and saw that a local business, with the help of other businesses brought in and donated over 200 bikes and helmets!

On another note, this Sunday my sons Cub Scout Den (and yours truly) will be singing Christmas songs at a retirement home in our town. Boy, I sure hope they have a sense of humor! Perhaps we can get them to join in and we won't sound so bad.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> I'm glad I was able to help. I need to find a way to make it more consistent throughout the year. The other stories in this thread warm my heart too. Thanks back to all for donating your time, energy and money to help others in need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll have a great time, take some time to just sit and talk with them, the stories they can tell.

Bob


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Good for you! This time of year seems to bring out the best in folks, and it sure has with you! This is something I try to do each year, so that it has become a kind of tradition with me.

Seeing as how my DW works at our grade school, she has insight into who the neediest folks are in our small school of 450 kids. So each year we go out and buy a basket of food (turkey, ham, etc.) for a Christmas dinner, and then buy $100 worth of gifts for each kid in the family (or get gift certificates for the older ones - but I'm a little leery of that, this year). Then we make an appointment to discreetly drop this stuff off. We've seen many tears and gotten lots of hugs over the last several years! Christmas is about giving, not getting.

A few of my co-workers think I'm a scrooge because I don't put but $10 in the "Toys for Tots" program here, but I'd rather know who is benefitting from my donations. I don't tell them about my other activities, other than to tell them that I have my own way of donating, so I guess they will just have to think the worst.

But one that's always puzzled me, and kept me from donating money - there is a Salvation Army Food Drive fund to donate to and the good folks at work go out and buy food for the local Salvation Army Food Drive. They all have good intentions, but I see them coming back with cases of paper towels, paper plates, etc. To me, that is a HUGE waste of money being spent for things that will wind up in the landfill instead of filling the bellies of hungry folks at Christmas time. Maybe it's just me - but a food drive should be about food, and not about paper towels, etc.

Mike


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Scoutr2 said:


> Good for you! This time of year seems to bring out the best in folks, and it sure has with you! This is something I try to do each year, so that it has become a kind of tradition with me.
> 
> Seeing as how my DW works at our grade school and is in charge of the "Free and Reduced" meal program, she has insight into who the neediest folks are in our small school of 450 kids. So each year we go out and buy a basket of food (turkey, ham, etc.) for a Christmas dinner, and then buy $100 worth of gifts for each kid in the family (or get gift certificates for the older ones - but I'm a little leery of that, this year). Then we make an appointment to discreetly drop this stuff off. We've seen many tears and gotten lots of hugs over the last several years! Christmas is about giving, not getting.
> 
> ...


Just so you know, paper products are not a total waste of money. Around our area we include paper products in the food baskets of those who are prone to frozen water pipes. So they can eat on clean dishes, until their waterlines are thawed and/or repaired.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ember said:


> Just so you know, paper products are not a total waste of money. Around our area we include paper products in the food baskets of those who are prone to frozen water pipes. So they can eat on clean dishes, until their waterlines are thawed and/or repaired.


Simple solution to, what could be a huge problem.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Scoutr2 said:


> Seeing as how my DW works at our grade school, she has insight into who the neediest folks are in our small school of 450 kids. So each year we go out and buy a basket of food (turkey, ham, etc.) for a Christmas dinner, and then buy $100 worth of gifts for each kid in the family (or get gift certificates for the older ones - but I'm a little leery of that, this year). Then we make an appointment to discreetly drop this stuff off. We've seen many tears and gotten lots of hugs over the last several years! Christmas is about giving, not getting.
> 
> A few of my co-workers think I'm a scrooge because I don't put but $10 in the "Toys for Tots" program here, but I'd rather know who is benefitting from my donations. I don't tell them about my other activities, other than to tell them that I have my own way of donating, so I guess they will just have to think the worst.


I think this is a great idea! - At work, we have gathered gifts for needy families, wrapped them and then sent them - I prefer this over giving money. It just seems so much more personal!


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Saturday night all our 4-h clubs got togther and went out with horses and wagon carroling and collecting food for the salvation army. It was pretty cool watching the kids having a blast and doing something for others. Also when i phoned my local esso station if we could use there parking lot to unload the horses and stuff He not only said of course he gave us all hot chocolate and coffee and doughnuts for around 30 kids and a few of us parents.

4-h motto learn to do by doing


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I know the food banks are really being pushed, in these bad economic times, and they definitely need donations, as well as volunteers, if you have the time.
I think it's a great thing you are all doing!! Keep it up!!
Darlene


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Seeing as how my DW works at our grade school, she has insight into who the neediest folks are in our small school of 450 kids. So each year we go out and buy a basket of food (turkey, ham, etc.) for a Christmas dinner, and then buy $100 worth of gifts for each kid in the family (or get gift certificates for the older ones - but I'm a little leery of that, this year). Then we make an appointment to discreetly drop this stuff off. We've seen many tears and gotten lots of hugs over the last several years! Christmas is about giving, not getting.
> 
> A few of my co-workers think I'm a scrooge because I don't put but $10 in the "Toys for Tots" program here, but I'd rather know who is benefitting from my donations. I don't tell them about my other activities, other than to tell them that I have my own way of donating, so I guess they will just have to think the worst.


I think this is a great idea! - At work, we have gathered gifts for needy families, wrapped them and then sent them - I prefer this over giving money. It just seems so much more personal!
[/quote]

We do something similar at our church. They have a list of needy people/children. We choose children the same age as our 4 boys. Our boys then earn some money, and we take them out to shop for the things our boys would want. They wrap up the presents, take them to church and drop them off. They never know who the children are that they help, but they absolutely look forward to it every Christmas!


----------

